# 2018 bows - What do you think?



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Went to the bow shop today to browse....

I thought I wanted an RX-1. Today I shot:

-Mathews Triax
-Hoyt Powermax
-Hoyt Hyperforce
-Hoyt RX-1
-Obsession Fixation
-Obsession Turmoil
-Some Bowtech I didn't like


Obsession - The Fixation has a super aggressive cam, but once you get it back the wall is amazing. I tried to let it forward and it just would not "jump". Incredibly comfortable to hold. I was equally impressed with the Turmoil. Although it would "jump" if you let off the wall, it had a great wall and was actually lighter than the Fixation at a better price. Never had shot Obsession and was impressed.

Bowtech - sucks.

Hoyt - I have long loved the Charger($/value) and the Powermax is no different. It's a $500 bow that should be $800(it's as good as the $800 PSE/bowtechs). That comes with the slightly squishy wall and some riser vibration but is a heck of a deal. The overall shot of the Hyperforce and RX-1 wasn't a lot different (not $500 anyways). Definitely can feel more riser vibration in the Hyperforce. The RX-1 also has a really clean draw cycle at 70#.... BUT, I can't get over how heavy the RX-1 is. Hold it next to a PSE Stealth and ask yourself why it's even carbon. I once thought I loved it (hoyt days hype) - but it is not a $1600 bow. It's good - but it falls short and should be $1200-$1300. At $1600 you should be the perfect bow. I just can't. The Hyperforce is where I would go with Hoyt - but I don't know if I could pay more than the Mathews or Prime for it. I am not a brandwagoner though.

Mathews - I currently shoot a ChillR but was looking to move away from Mathews. The NoCam's were ok but I feel like they have under delivered. Triax seemed spec'd like a new Z7. In 3 shop visits I never shot it and had my mind made up on the 28" ata. I was wrong. This bow draws great, shoots great, has an awesome wall, and is cheaper MSRP than the last few flagship bows. I was seriously impressed with it for both feel and price.


Short story long - my dad picked up a Triax for his first bow in 20 some odd years. I am heavily considering making it my next bow. It is fun to shoot and produces some crazy speeds! Humphries doesn't have Prime - so I want to shoot it side by side with them and see because I do love Prime as well.



What are your guys impressions of the current bows out right now??


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

I agree with you! Obsession is starting to make a large name for themselves, their bows are getting better and better! My cousin just purchased a Triax as well, and I am trying a Prime Centurgy Hybrid this year!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

As a lefty, I don't get to shoot all the bows before I buy. Out of all the brands I've shot and thousands of dollars spent, I continue to go back to Hoyt everytime. Have the RX-1 because I like carbon risers and was able to shoot a Hyperforce (this time) before I ordered an RX-1.

Worth $1600? Nope. In fact, no bows are at their "real" price points...

I also have a CS Spyder 34 which I will keep indefinitely.

Any thoughts on Xpedition?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

High Desert Elk said:


> As a lefty, I don't get to shoot all the bows before I buy. Out of all the brands I've shot and thousands of dollars spent, I continue to go back to Hoyt everytime. Have the RX-1 because I like carbon risers and was able to shoot a Hyperforce (this time) before I ordered an RX-1.
> 
> Worth $1600? Nope. In fact, no bows are at their "real" price points...
> 
> ...


The Carbon Spyder is a hell of a bow!

I haven't shot Xpedition yet. I think Top of Utah carries them - was thinking of making a trip up there this coming week.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Had an Xpedition Denali last year and messed up, got the cam that maxed out at 28" and was too short, I fall right in between 28.5 and 29.

It certainly gave the Spyder a run for it's money and really liked it. Very clean and very "crisp" at the shot if that makes any sense.

Go try one, it will not disappoint.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

RandomElk16 said:


> Bowtech - sucks.


Ouch!! I can't say enough good things about my BowTech Reign 7.
Smooth, fast, bare bow balances really well, solid build and its got the Bianry Cams

Which one did you shoot?
great example why everybody's body is different


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

goosefreak said:


> Ouch!! I can't say enough good things about my BowTech Reign 7.
> Smooth, fast, bare bow balances really well, solid build and its got the Bianry Cams


I know a lot of people love the new Bowtech's - and I am not a brand-hater. It's more of a friendly feud with a buddy.

They have never really sat well with me. Same with the PSE. I can tell they are nice bows - just not for me.


----------



## jebuwh (May 19, 2017)

I see you are not a PSE fan, but have you shot the new Evolve series bows? That will absolutely be my next bow. One of the smoothest shooters I have tried.

Also tried out a Prime Centergy Hybrid i think it was. Really liked that as well.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

jebuwh said:


> I see you are not a PSE fan, but have you shot the new Evolve series bows? That will absolutely be my next bow. One of the smoothest shooters I have tried.
> 
> Also tried out a Prime Centergy Hybrid i think it was. Really liked that as well.


I do like the Evolve series. The Carbon Air Stealth EC is a rad bow! PSE uses carbon the right way - to shed weight! Hold that bow next to a Redwrx and you would think the Hoyt was aluminum!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Welp.. I did it. Went to Top of Utah Archery on Friday - my first visit their. Lance is a great guy, I would recommend that shop to anyone and look forward to using them moving forward.

Got setup with that Triax. It shoots way to good for me not to snag it.

Mine is on the right, dad's on the left.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

RandomElk16 said:


> Welp.. I did it. Went to Top of Utah Archery on Friday - my first visit their. Lance is a great guy, I would recommend that shop to anyone and look forward to using them moving forward.
> 
> Got setup with that Triax. It shoots way to good for me not to snag it.
> 
> ...


Sweet bow - are you going to try and get your bull this year with a bow?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

CPAjeff said:


> Sweet bow - are you going to try and get your bull this year with a bow?


I dunno.. With that tag I am tempted to use a .50 cal hahaha.

My bro in law offered me to use his Custom .338 and it's tempting. Chances I get a tag like this again are 0, chances I get an archery tag aren't bad.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

RandomElk16 said:


> Welp.. I did it. Went to Top of Utah Archery on Friday - my first visit their. Lance is a great guy, I would recommend that shop to anyone and look forward to using them moving forward.
> 
> Got setup with that Triax. It shoots way to good for me not to snag it.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you settled for a Mathews...no, really, glad you found one you liked. It's as they say, the bow chooses you. Been years since I shot Mathews, only had single cams back then. I'm sure the new dual cams are fine shooters - just not many left hand models to try...


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

High Desert Elk said:


> I'm sorry you settled for a Mathews...no, really, glad you found one you liked. It's as they say, the bow chooses you. Been years since I shot Mathews, only had single cams back then. I'm sure the new dual cams are fine shooters - just not many left hand models to try...


I'm also a lefty and was shocked when I walked into Scheels and they had 3 left handed triax bows in the store. They set one up for me and boy did I like it. Might be worth stopping by for any lefties in the market. Didn't inquire about any other brands in lefties but I'm sure they would have some.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm a lefty looking for a new bow as well. 
Being in a smaller town there is not much to look at for lefties. 
My head is spinning from reading thru the other threads from the past. 
Plus it kills me to look at the pricing on the pro style bows. 
I went too cheap last time and never did like the PSE I ended up buying 4 or 5 years ago. 
Now the cables are fraying around the cams. Have not shot it that much. 

What do u experts think the best value in the 600- 800 dollar range ?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Obsession or maybe a Mission. Other than that, there is the Hoyt Powermax for right at $650 for a complete starter package.

Diamond by Bowtech has a few options as well...


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I would say ditto on the Obsession. I shot their Fixation ($1K) and the Turmoil ($700) and I liked them both. The Turmoil is a great shooting bow!

I have also been a fan of the Hoyt Charger/Powermax for a long time. Well priced bow.



For you lefty guys - Top of Utah had a left handed Triax.. you should give er a shot


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Wouldn't do me any good right now - only have one kidney left after picking up an overpriced RX-1...-O,-


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I ended up buying the Bear package last week. I shot it and it felt good. 
It's pretty forgiving and feels good. 
I've shot it 3 times and it was pretty easy to get dialed in. Just have to shoot for conditioning. 
And was 1 of only 3 lefty bows in town.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

2full said:


> I ended up buying the Bear package last week. I shot it and it felt good.
> It's pretty forgiving and feels good.
> I've shot it 3 times and it was pretty easy to get dialed in. Just have to shoot for conditioning.
> And was 1 of only 3 lefty bows in town.


Sounds as if you live in Cedar.


----------

